# Abnormal microcirculation and temperature - FMS



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,this article is from MedlineAbnormal microcirculation and temperature in skin above tender points in patients with fibromyalgia. Rheumatology (Oxford) 2000 Aug;39(8):917-921 (ISSN: 1462-0324)Jeschonneck M; Grohmann G; Hein G; Sprott H Department of Internal Medicine IV and. Department of Internal Medicine III,Friedrich Schiller University, Jena, Germany and. Department of Rheumatology and Institute of Physical Medicine, University Hospital, Zurich, Switzerland.OBJECTIVE: Skin temperature and skin blood flow were studied above differenttender points in 20 patients with fibromyalgia (FM) and 20 healthy controls.METHODS: Blood flow was measured by laser Doppler flowmetry and skin temperature was measured with an infrared thermometer. RESULTS: In the skin above the five tender points examined in each subject, we found an increased concentration of erythrocytes, decreased erythrocyte velocity and a consequent decrease in the flux of erythrocytes. A decrease in temperaturewas recorded above four of the five tender points. CONCLUSION:Vasoconstriction occurs in the skin above tender points in FM patients,supporting the hypothesis that FM is related to local hypoxia in the skinabove tender points.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting Mio. Thanks for posting it. I never thought about the areas around my tenderpoints as being cooler, but certainly notice it in my extremities. That would certainly be a reason why there is pain in these areas though. Lack of oxygenation to the tissues would cause more pain there. Do you suppose that is what they might be conveying?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI MOLDIE:Without getting very technical, this is an interesting postulate and I think evaluation to the microcirculation of the underlying musculature as well as the epithelium for a)flow b)oxygen content c)venous oxygen content would yiled the deired information. IIf tissue hypoxia were present, these are the variables that would need to be assesed (rate of oxygen delivery, rate of oxygen consumption) and these parameters would yield a determination if bloodflow were sufficiently reduced such that compensatory "extraction" (diffusion)was insufficient. Simply put, the difference between oxygen ciontent in the cappillarized blood and the difference in oxygen content of the venular blood PER UNIT OF TIME indicates oxygen dlivery to the tissues. The increased erythrocyte count locally suggests hemoconcentration at the site and compensation for possibly chronically-reduced local bloodflow. Specific chemical mediators systemically released can influence capillary flow, as well as CNS-originated stimulation. It would be of extreme interest to look further, as we have found in the lab in fibro patients clear indications of abnormal release of chemical mediators from granulocytes in all the patients test who present wiht fibro symptoms. Lisa from Nevada, who has posted her positive clinical reaction to therapy designed to stop that reaction from occurring suggests a direct relationship may exist between the two, and this may be part of the mechanism, as well as direct-irritant effects upon effernt sensory nerve endings.Have a PFDMNL__________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

